# Ortiz-Lopez RBR



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone want to stay up with me for this? I'll even share my orange juice. But not my crisps. You can buy your own. Cheapskates.

I'll update this top post with my scores and thoughts as they connect less and less with reality. You'll enjoy it.










Victor Ortiz 146.5 vs. Josesito Lopez 144.75










Humberto Soto 139.5 vs. Lucas Matthysse 138.75

Soto-Matthysse has all the hallmarks of a great fun battle. Ortiz, well you never know. It could be a spirited fight or it could be Victor in "Please don't hit me" mode

*Results so far*



Spoiler



Omar Figueroa KO1 Alain Hernandez - Oscar De La Hoya says "What a knock-out by Omar Figueroa"
Jermell Charlo KO5 Denis Douglin - Dan Rafael, ESPN says "Very nice straight right from Charlo and it's over. Douglin's legs a mess when he got up. TKO5"
Michael Finney UD4 Joel Vargas - RingTV says "Finney wins by unanimous shutout scores of 40-36. Vargas won over the crowd, though. Tough fight for Finney, who needs to jab more"



Video of Charlo-Douglin


Spoiler











Dan Rafael, ESPN says "I'm picking Matthysse and Ortiz to win tonight's SHOsports fights"

*Soto LKO5 Matthysse*

1:10-9 Soto, using his jab, not landing much. Matthysse landing better shots, but not working as hard. Good finish from Soto.
2:20-18 Soto, good combos, hurts Lucas briefly, but gets his shots in against the ropes and hurts Soto
3:29-28 Soto, better combos from the Mexican, but Lucas landing more and controlling the pace. Excellent fight so far.
4:38-38, both men hurt each other but Lucas remains consistent. Great combos from Soto, great work at the end
5:46-48 AMAZING round. Soto nearly shades it until the last 20 seconds when M flattens him. No, wait - the corner stops the fight. Matthysse wins!

*Great fight. TKO6 Matthysse - Soto has the skills, but lacks the size or freshness to top Matthysse.*

Doug Fischer from The Ring says _"Matthysse was having a good round, it became GREAT round for him when he dropped Soto, who is unable to come out for 6th. Those were some nasty right hand bombs that Matthysse smashed Soto with at the end of the fifth."_

Steve Kim, MaxBoxing says _"Lucas 'the Machine' Matthysse is a wrecking ball. A flat out destroyer..."_

Abner Mares, WBC super bantamweight champion, says _"Really good win by Matthysse .. He did his work."_

*Victor Ortiz - Josesito Lopez*

1: 10-9 Lopez. Lands a couple of great shots and takes advantage of Ortiz squaring up and hurts him. Ortiz looking threatening but ponderous.
2: 19-19 Although Lopez got back into it and made Ortiz negative, Ortiz controlled most of that and did damage a few times.
3: 29-28 Lopez. Ortiz did a good job jabbing and potshotting, then Lopez let his hands go and did the better work.
4: 38-38. Ortiz in control for the most part, good combos and dictating the pace. Lopez looks tired but lands when he launches.
5: 48-47 Lopez. Close round but Lopez was the one working throughout and did the best work. But could see it for Ortiz. Vile foul.
6: 57-57 draw. Ortiz round.
7: 66-67 Lopez. This is a good fight. Ortiz hurts Lopez, then turns it on, beckons Ortiz in and wins the round clearly. 
8: 76-76 - Ortiz does enough in a tight round. The big difference is his power, he hurts Lopez when he lands. 
9: 85-86 - WTF is wrong with Ortiz? He hurts Lopez and he's the one running away!

*Lopez wins, Ortiz retires. WTF!?*

Here's what the fuck is - Lopez clocked Ortiz so hard at the end of the ninth that he broke the Mexican's jaw. It was a great fight until that point, with Lopez showing grit to stay in there with a harder-punching, much bigger opponent. Unfortunately, Ortiz got injured (benefit of the doubt, of course) and lost the fight, but to a very deserving opponent. Lopez came in with the right plan and underrated skills to take that win.

Bernard Hopkins, former MW and LHW champion, says _"W0W boxing lol"_

Elie Seckbach, E!News says _"shocker! lopez gets victory on ortiz"_

Jean Pascal, former WBC LHW champ, says (inexplicably and perhaps unrelated to this fight) _"My friend's cat on the speed ball. Le chat de mon ami sur Le speed ball"_

It's going to be hard for Ortiz. He shouldn't have been in such a close fight with a solid B-level guy like Lopez. Yes he was better than many fought but he's not an elite. The technical flaws that lead to these issues, along with his mental lapses (his fouling was genuinely nasty - he's always had that streak, it's not a recent thing), mean he'll never beat the best out there. It's a blessing for him he won't be facing Saul Alvarez.

Great fight though and I'm delighted for Josesito!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'm sure @Teeto believes those of us with orange names shall only enjoy this juice if it is concentrated.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'm sure @Teeto believes those of us with orange names shall only enjoy this juice if it is concentrated.


:lol:


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Barry Manilow (Jun 8, 2012)

Remember not to post anything naughty, my lovelies.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

When's it gonna start?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> When's it gonna start?


2, I believe.

Lunny, LP, and DFT all in the house. So haps.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Barry Manilow said:


> Remember not to post anything naughty, my lovelies.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> When's it gonna start?


2am, Sky Sports :good


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank Christ, this is my first ever time hosting an RBR. I'm nervous, but I'm up for the challenge.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

In.. and tired.

Need to crack open the lucozade!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

You'll never be as good as Ishy


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> You'll never be as good as Ishy


:-(

Can I not just be different?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

In da house!

Btw, where the fucks ishy?:twisted


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

All 4 for Matthysse so far... I went with him to but I'm expecting a great fight very close with the strength and size really taking its toll in the later rounds.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Soto's an excellent technician. A fight between him and Marquez at 135 would have been brilliant for the purists. I suspect he's a little too small for Matthysse. He'll use his jab and his feet to win the early rounds but Lucas' steady offence will grind him down. Could see a stoppage late on.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank fuck this is an "early" card. I'm struggling a bit already, no way I'd make it to 6am.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I think his feet is his main problem these days can't seem to keep them going to get the breaks he likes. Can't dictate where the fight stays these days because of it. It's a shame he never got the fights he should especially since after the Guzman fight he could of had plenty of them.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Are they just showing 2 fights then @GazOC Mr Moderator Sir


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> Are they just showing 2 fights then @GazOC Mr Moderator Sir


Needless sarcasm. 2 week ban.:rasta

I dunno about the fights mate but Sky are on from 2am to 4:30 so probably the 2 big fights, chat and highlights from the undercard?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Needless sarcasm. 2 week ban.:rasta
> 
> I dunno about the fights mate but Sky are on from 2am to 4:30 so probably the 2 big fights, chat and highlights from the undercard?


:yep :good

Decent, hopefully Ortiz blows Lopez out in the first half of the fight, nt feeling a late myself either


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

How did the Soto-Guzman fight go down back in 07 lads anyways, im assuming a prime Guzman schooled even a quality fighter like Soto?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

S'appening lads? Just made it home from the casino (with an extra 35 quid in me pocket). It was pissing down with rain, so me and the missus jumped on two boris bikes ad rode home from Stratford. Funny as fuck!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> How did the Soto-Guzman fight go down back in 07 lads anyways, im assuming a prime Guzman schooled even a quality fighter like Soto?


From what I remember it was a complete showcase from Guzman. Think it was shown on Sky as well. Shame Guzman never kicked on pissed about trying to make a weight he clearly had no chance of making again.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Undercard results in the spoiler tags below if anyone is interested. There's 2 four-rounders yet to be contested, so I'm guessing that barring an early finish they'll only be showing the two fights.



Spoiler



Jermell Charlo KO5 Denis Douglin
Omar Figueroa KO1 Alain Hernandez
Randy Caballero TKO5 Jamal Parram


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> How did the Soto-Guzman fight go down back in 07 lads anyways, im assuming a prime Guzman schooled even a quality fighter like Soto?


He was too quick of hand and fleet of foot for Soto to catch-up with. Not a thrilling fight, but one of Guzman's better displays.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wonder who the special guest will be tonight


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LHL said:


> From what I remember it was a complete showcase from Guzman. Think it was shown on Sky as well. Shame Guzman never kicked on pissed about trying to make a weight he clearly had no chance of making again.


Its been said a thousand times before, but what a waste that Guzman was, wasted great talented with his lack discipline and arsing about over the last 5 years:-(


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:hi:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Its been said a thousand times before, but what a waste that Guzman was, wasted great talented with his lack discipline and arsing about over the last 5 years:-(


It's become a bit of a cliche with him and wasted talent. His moniker was a strange one it was either the Soto or Barrios fight (one of them came in wearing a Boca juniors top I think) my brother had actually sat up to watch it because of the little Tyson thing. He was not impressed :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

yaaaaaaay ISHY!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

:hi: ishy 

Anyone calling an upset or going with Soto?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

LHL said:


> It's become a bit of a cliche with him and wasted talent. His moniker was a strange one it was either the Soto or Barrios fight (one of them came in wearing a Boca juniors top I think) my brother had actually sat up to watch it because of the little Tyson thing. He was not impressed :lol:


River Plate top I believe it was :yep:lol:

They've actually go re-promoted to the Argentinian top division tonight. David Trezeguet (remember him!) scored as well.

Showtime broadcast has started :happy


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Video of Charlo-Douglin on first post. Worth a watch.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Johnny Tapia tribute on Showtime. 

R.I.P.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Nicky Piper is back...:ughh


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Ishy said:


> River Plate top I believe it was :yep:lol:
> 
> They've actually go re-promoted to the Argentinian top division tonight. David Trezeguet (remember him!) scored as well.
> 
> Showtime broadcast has started :happy


That's right knew it was an Argie team. Fair play to Trezeguet heard he quit a large amount of money in the middle east to play there. I doubt it was for free though :lol:

Someone mention a special guest for tonight??


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank God Clev ain't on Sky no more. Piper used to get a hard on whenever he was on.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

dkos said:


> Nicky Piper is back...:ughh


:lol: Cleverly has a degree you know. If you didn't I'm sure Nicky will get it in here somewhere.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Thank God Clev ain't on Sky no more. Piper used to get a hard on whenever he was on.


It's what HD was created for.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:

Didn't know Omar Henry was on this card. Thought he'd switched to MMA.

Ortiz atsch "I've had quite a roller coaster right, surprised it's not a theme park" WTF?!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

When will the Ortiz fight actually start?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Didn't know Omar Henry was on this card. Thought he'd switched to MMA.
> 
> Ortiz atsch "I've had quite a roller coaster right, surprised it's not a theme park" WTF?!


Ortiz is like Keanu Reeves in Point Break.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :
> Ortiz atsch "I've had quite a roller coaster right, surprised it's not a theme park" WTF?!


Aye, it cut from Tapia talking about his life to that. just...what?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> When will the Ortiz fight actually start?


After Lucas M/Soto

Btw, someone needs to get Jim Kelly from ESB on to here, don't think he knows about CHB.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lunny said:


> When will the Ortiz fight actually start?


Around 3am, I think.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> After Lucas M/Soto
> 
> Btw, someone needs to get Jim Kelly from ESB on to here, don't think he knows about CHB.





dftaylor said:


> Around 3am, I think.


Cheers :good


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

We just had our first "teak tough"!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Teak Tough Argentinian :happy


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Not enjoying this studio shite so far. Not going into anything really.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Showtime have their own boxing scorecard app now. Called 'split decision'


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

LHL said:


> :lol: Cleverly has a degree you know. If you didn't I'm sure Nicky will get it in here somewhere.


:lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

here we go!!!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Has Matthysse cut his stupid hair?


EDIT: Yep, good


War the TTA


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Shit, thought Soto-Mathysse was a 12 rounder. In that case im changing my pick from Mathysse late stoppage to UD.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Where's Sarmiento? :-(


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

This is an eliminator for the WBC belt... :rofl


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Who's that short ginger fella behind Mattyhsse? :lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Wallet said:


> This is an eliminator for the WBC belt... :rofl


:lol:

Poor Ajose will he ever get the WBC to give him his title shot.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

lol wtf are they doing?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Genuinely pissed out my tree. War Lucas!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> This is an eliminator for the WBC belt... :rofl


:rofl


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

10 rounder now... More in favour of Soto I'd say


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I get the impression that neither of the commentators have seen Matthysse fight. Constant Boxrec quoting so far.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe picking a bit but Soto does seem slightly fleshy. Nothing too bad but still...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Soto.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good start from Soto, good combination punching, expect Mathysse to pick up the pace soon though.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I get the impression that neither of the commentators have seen Matthysse fight. Constant Boxrec quoting so far.


Don't think anyone has to be fair even the studio was bare minimum.

Soto round?? Matthysse looks very strong though once Soto slows I think those hooks will find the target more and they look very strong.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Soto, promising first round. WAR


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I was a bit too proud of myself for calling a Soto left uppercut a second or two before he threw it there.

Soto setting the pace thus far it seems.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Maybe picking a bit but Soto does seem slightly fleshy. Nothing too bad but still...


I was thinking the same thing.

Damn crazy end of the round as Soto hits the deck!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck man, this is Shaping up nicely!

Soto 20-18, but that KD after the bell may have done some damage


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

That was a bit dodgy. Great round from Soto until the last 30 seconds. Soto's movement has been great so far just making angles for that uppercut and getting Matthysse a bit lost.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

20-18 Soto, KD after the bell! JUICE.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Soto fighting smart, boxing well and tying up and moving when he needs to


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

20-18 Soto, shaping up to be a war!


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I was a bit too proud of myself for calling a Soto left uppercut a second or two before he threw it there.
> 
> Soto setting the pace thus far it seems.


Share the love Pabs.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

2-0 Soto

Lucas getting into this now.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This is great. Not seen a war like this in a while!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

29-28 Soto. 

LOVING THIS


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

What a round for Matthysse really came on. Those body shots early on really stopped Soto moving around as much. 2-1 Soto.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lucas round, this is going to be fucking awesome!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

WAR!!!!

Good round from Matthysse. I like the body shots.

2-1 Soto


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

excellent round, think Mathysse just nicked it with the slightly harder shots


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Share the love Pabs.


All I ever have is love.

Others aren't so generous, it appears.:bart


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

fuck off watt you prat


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> All I ever have is love.
> 
> Others aren't so generous, it appears.:bart


Dude........you're the man. I swear this isn't the coke talking. You are the man.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Lucas round for me, but it was tight.

His body shots are really getting to soto.

2-2. Good fight


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Close round. GREAT action. Mattysse for me.

38-38


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

10-9 Matthysse

38-38


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Quality fight so far. Mathysse has to be one of the better body punchers around at the minute. Really gets those hooks behind the elbows. When Soto fights back though he lands some great shots himself. I have 2-2


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

2-2 so far.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mathysse for me int he fourth aswell.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Dude........you're the man. I swear this isn't the coke talking. You are the man.


I know.

By the way, coke is terrible, ******.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I know.
> 
> By the way, coke is terrible, ******.


It's alriiiight. It just won't let me sleep.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Soto likes having the occasional break. Lucas should keep the pressure up and not let him have a breather, Soto'll find it uncomfortable.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Matthysse is one mean bastard


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell, Soto just stood right in front of those punches!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lucas :happy


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Soto was all for quitting then. Game Over.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Holy fuck!

10-8 Mattysse Ah shit, it's over!

Was great while it lasted!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Stopped??

Wow


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn!!! Serious knockdown! It wasn't a bad round from Soto, but he is done.

Over!!! Matthysse stops him! Sickening 3 punch KO. The boy has power!

Matthysse vs Maidana please!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Brilliant ending.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Soto was all for quitting then. Game Over.


Think he was fucked Gaz, hardly even aware in his corner


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Soto looking done here. Mathysse was really sending the big shots in there. Good decision to stop that soto looked done when he tried to get up there. 

Would love to see Matthysse in there with the other big punchers at LWW. 

Hope soto moves down the size difference was pretty noticeable and he couldn't hurt Matthysse at all there.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lucas is a mean fucker, can't see Khan putting up with that kind of pressure and aggression for 12 rounds :hey


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Soto needs to go back to 135. He cannot go to war in this division


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Damn!!! Serious knockdown! It wasn't a bad round from Soto, but he is done.
> 
> Over!!! Matthysse stops him! Sickening 3 punch KO. The boy has power!
> 
> *Matthysse vs Maidana please*!


Jizz worthy:jjj

Mathysse is the classic rugged, nails hard Argentinian puncher:yep


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> It's alriiiight. It just won't let me sleep.


Even though you appear to have turned your back on me bruh, I still have your best interests at heart. Coke is 1) shit and 2) wields a far greater risk than weed does. Stick to the weed if you're going to keep this nonsense up.

******.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: at Canelo looking at Oscar as if to say 'damn dude!'


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Pleased for the Argie, hope he gets a shot at one of the titles, definitely deserves it!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Great to see him get the win though after getting shafted twice. An all Argie war would be quality both there to be hit and both throw bombs. don't fancy Maidana's chances though :lol:


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Even though you appear to have turned your back on me bruh, I still have your best interests at heart. Coke is 1) shit and 2) wields a far greater risk than weed does. Stick to the weed if you're going to keep this nonsense up.
> 
> ******.


I haven't turned my back on you man.

I've quit smoking weed. Coke is a decent substitute. Although I really want to go to sleep, though the chances of that happening are incredibly slim. I'm absolutely fucked to be honest.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Jizz worthy:jjj
> 
> Mathysse is the classic rugged, nails hard Argentinian puncher:yep


Yeah if that fight gets made, it'll be a serious frap frap frap moment


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

That was quality while it lasted, had the potential to be even better but Soto just couldn't stay with it. His legs have been gradually departing him over time, which never really boded well for him against a dude like Mathysse. Co-sign a Maidana clash.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

The trashtalk between Ortiz and Khan would be epic in it's stupidity.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> I've quit smoking weed. Coke is a decent substitute.


You've actually gone full retard.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Think he was fucked Gaz, hardly even aware in his corner


yeah mate, he was done. Good fight though, eh?

(I didn't mean "quitting" in the negative sense BTW, just that he'd had enough:good. Thinking about it it was probably not really the right word to use!)


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mathysse against of the top 140 pounders would be class. Garcia, Marquez, Peterson or Rios or Alvarado all would be great to watch:yep


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

This stupid Abraham Lincoln zombie shit looks fucking dire.


What the fuck made someone think that it's a good plot???


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> You've actually gone full retard.


Come to the dark side, man. We've got power lemo,


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Decy said:


> The trashtalk between Ortiz and Khan would be epic in it's stupidity.


Ortiz: dude I'm a tree

Khan: you know what I mean


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I wasn't that impressed by Matthysse, tbh. I thought he boxed much better against Alexander. I think he just knew he could bomb his way through Soto.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

48-46 Lucas
49-45 Lucas
47-45

Cards after 5.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> yeah mate, he was done. Good fight though, eh?
> 
> (I didn't mean "quitting" in the negative sense BTW, just that he'd had enough:good. Thinking about it it was probably not really the right word to use!)


Excellent action while it lasted. I was willing Soto to be alright after the knock down, so we could see a few more rounds of war:bbb

I get what you mean mate, no bother:good


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I wasn't that impressed by Matthysse, tbh. I thought he boxed much better against Alexander. I think he just knew he could bomb his way through Soto.


Yeah seemed to have that plan right from the start. Usually a slow starter but after he landed a few body shots in the 2nd he just went into chasing him down.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

My take on the fight - was really close and competitive but it was obvious from round three that Matthysse had the artillery and Soto is still too open to trade with a bigger man. Great fight.

1/ 10-9 Soto, using his jab, not landing much. Matthysse landing better shots, but not working as hard. Good finish from Soto.
2/ 20-18 Soto, good combos, hurts Lucas briefly, but gets his shots in against the ropes and hurts Soto
3/ 29-28 Soto, better combos from the Mexican, but Lucas landing more and controlling the pace. Excellent fight so far.
4/ 38-38, both men hurt each other but Lucas remains consistent. Great combos from Soto, great work at the end
5/ 46-48 AMAZING round. Soto nearly shades it until the last 20 seconds when M flattens him. No, wait - the corner stops the fight. Matthysse wins!

Great fight. TKO6 Matthysse - Soto has the skills, but lacks the size or freshness to top Matthysse.

Doug Fischer from The Ring says "Matthysse was having a good round, it became GREAT round for him when he dropped Soto, who is unable to come out for 6th. Those were some nasty right hand bombs that Matthysse smashed Soto with at the end of the fifth."

Steve Kim, MaxBoxing says "Lucas 'the Machine' Matthysse is a wrecking ball. A flat out destroyer..."

Abner Mares, WBC super bantamweight champion, says "Really good win by Matthysse .. He did his work."


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> This stupid Abraham Lincoln zombie shit looks fucking dire.
> 
> What the fuck made someone think that it's a good plot???


The book it's based on is good fun. The film just looks retarded.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Come to the dark side, man. We've got power lemo,


I know I'm merely some well-groomed dude on a boxing forum, but for real dude, cut out this nonsense.

Only you could get things so horribly wrong.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I know I'm merely some well-groomed dude on a boxing forum, but for real dude, cut out this nonsense.
> 
> Only you could get things so horribly wrong.


Huh?


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Why is Piper still on Sky? surely the rise of another Welsh fighter who can count has made him obsolete?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't think they've watched the Alexander/Judah fights.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sky boxing pundits are shit, like seriously shit.


Atleast watch some fucking tapes ffs


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ah no, Ortiz is on about his childhood again:-(


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Huh?


I'm gonna come 'round and batter Nate just to knock some sense into you via proxy.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Sky boxing pundits are shit, like seriously shit.
> 
> Atleast watch some fucking tapes ffs


And this is why I stick with Showtime/HBO for international fights.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'm gonna come 'round and batter Nate just to knock some sense into you via proxy.


Whoah, shit is going way over my head right now.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Victor: "My life is soooooooooooooooooooo hard, so that excuses me being a complete prick with a penchant for fouling then pretending it just sort of happened."


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@ScouseLeader @Pabby come on guys

Big :grouphug


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Forgot how much of a robbery that was. Thought it was pretty clear Ortiz win.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Whoah, shit is going way over my head right now.


What is?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Teak tough Argentinians are all the rage tonight


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> What is?


I dunno lad. Stop sipping the hater-ade.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell, get on with the punching!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> @ScouseLeader @Pabby come on guys
> 
> Big :grouphug


I was wondering when you would appear:happy


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Gabriel Montoya says of Oscar's interview on Showtime before the Ortiz fight begins:

_"Don't take this the wrong way but I like the new hair cut @OscarDeLaHoya. It's working."_


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

War Lopez :ibutt!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> I dunno lad. Stop sipping the hater-ade.


:stonk You been dropping mad hate on the Pabster lately, son.

I'm just saying you're being a massive silly-billy, is all.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ortiz really does look like a complete cock.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ortiz is going to wear him down and stop him.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I was wondering when you would appear:happy


i'm here mate, but at my mates and his i mac is in the kitchen, @Teeto went for Soto in that fight, all picks are the same apart from 1 more so we got at least a draw, hopefully the win. need Scotland to slip up


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ginger cunt!!!!!


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :stonk You been dropping mad hate on the Pabster lately, son.
> 
> I'm just saying you're being a massive silly-billy, is all.


I've only ever had love for the Pabster

How am I a silly billy?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> i'm here mate, but at my mates and his i mac is in the kitchen, @[B]Teeto went for Soto in that fight[/B], all picks are the same apart from 1 more so we got at least a draw, hopefully the win. need Scotland to slip up


I forgot about that, fucking hell, not good news for us Micks!atsch


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Ortiz is going to wear him down and stop him.


What I'm expecting. Wouldn't rule out an early TKO though.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Not seen a lot of Lopez but I bet this will be the usual GBP keep busy fight. Where the opponents has nothing going in his favour at all.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Where's the other Winky twin?

I only stayed up to see them!!


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> I forgot about that, fucking hell, not good news for us Micks!atsch


haha, correct method aswell


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> @Teeto went for Soto in that fight


Fffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



ScouseLeader said:


> How am I a silly billy?


Your idea of a ''decent substitute'' is cray.

Cray/


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

LHL said:


> Not seen a lot of Lopez but I bet this will be the usual GBP keep busy fight. Where the opponents has nothing going in his favour at all.


In fairness, Lopez isn't awful. He can box a bit and has some skills. He's a good late sub, but he's not here to upset the applecart. He can punch a bit too.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Dat shit cray. Peace Pabster.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> I forgot about that, fucking hell, not good news for us Micks!atsch


Well at least with Europe pulling out you climb the table...



Mexican_LP said:


> i'm here mate, but at my mates and his i mac is in the kitchen, @Teeto went for Soto in that fight, all picks are the same apart from 1 more so we got at least a draw, hopefully the win. need Scotland to slip up


Your commitment to the cause is inspirational!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Dat shit cray. Peace Pabster.


Ain't no thang. Step the life game up man.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ortiz in a fight man. Jack approves!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good first round, Lopez landing with some nice combo's! Even had Ortiz a little shook near the end with that left hook.

That left hand of victor is always a danger shot though.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Good end to that round for Lopez after a real slow start. Ortiz needs to go to the body. Lopez has a very solid defence up top in that round. 

Also have to say the Ref in the Soto fight I thought was quality can't remember him having to break the action apart from the behind the head shots Soto made a note of.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

19-19 Another great fight.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Better than the undercard fight so far and that took a bit of beating. Bravo both lads!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Great round!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Ortiz did well there when he utilised some angles, stepping around the side with his jab and following it with the left. Leaves himself as a stationary target too often though, and he looks vulnerable every time he does. The clear discrepancy in power already appears to be playing it's part.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ortiz is the Graham Hick of Boxing.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Saul not looking very impressed at ringside. Lopez was really rocking Ortiz from side to side but didn't look to hurt. Very good fight so far.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Well at least with Europe pulling out you climb the table...
> 
> Your commitment to the cause is inspirational!


thank you my man:good


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

29-28 Lopez

More quality action, 3rd round was close but Lopez for me.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

38-38


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good round for Oritz, got off first and put some nice combos together.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Ortiz trying to get that left hand too much. Lopez is getting caught with it every now and then and its doing damage but its getting a bit predictable.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Didn't look much in that to be honest. Think he opened up and got caught a bit too much after that. Lopez doesn't look up to it now.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Oh shit. Love how the ref's telling him it aint no thang.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

If it gets stopped over this............


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ortiz is a scumbag.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

The referee's a dick, but I like him:lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ortiz is a dick. Was no need for that whatsoever.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Ortiz is a scumbag.


Yeah definitely. Knows exactly what he is doing when he is being a cunt as well.

Real good end to that again Lopez really giving it a go.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Not very often I would love to see a guy taking a beating but I would love to see Ortiz brutalised.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> The referee's a dick, but I like him:lol:


Is he calling them ''Homes'' now?:lol:

Could've sworn he said that when they were in a clinch.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Ortiz playing with a point deduction here a lot of shots behind the head in those clinches.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Got it even


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

4-2 Ortiz, Canelo must be looking forward to taking him on.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Props to Golden Boy. Great show!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bring that shit Lopez! :ibutt


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lopez 67-66 Ortiz


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Ortiz has such poor balance when he attacks. I know Lopez is initiating just about all of the clinches but they wouldn't be anywhere near as frequent if Ortiz didn't fall in every time he throws two punches while moving forward.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lopez is light-welter moving up against a big welter who's going to fight at LMW next.

Big round for Lopez but he can't hurt Victor.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ortiz round but once again close!

76-76 for me


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ortiz'z jab works well when he uses it consistently, he should use it more often.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Ortiz has such poor balance when he attacks. I know Lopez is initiating just about all of the clinches but they wouldn't be anywhere near as frequent if Ortiz didn't fall in every time he throws two punches while moving forward.


He always seems to go up on his back foot when throwing anything from mid range which I always found strange. Although its usually when he throws that left hand which is a cracking punch when he lands it.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ortiz fight so square on, inviting them uppercuts.

Got it level now. War Lopez!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lopez round me thinks.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Ortiz can be such a spastic. Momentum has to be with Lopez here. Seems to be landing the best combo's in every round some real eye catching stuff.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Heated up at the end there! Ortiz round for me though.

86-85 Ortiz


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lopez got some serious machismo!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

What the fuck??


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Erm, what?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

What the fuck!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

OMG!!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

HAHAHAAHAHAHA.

Again. :rofl


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Canelo cant believe it:lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

That has to be it for Victor.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

What the HELL is wrong with Ortiz?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Holy fuck he's quit! UNBELIEVABLE!

I had him one round ahead. Shit the bed!

Great fight.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

WOW! ANOTHER ORTIZ QUITTAGE!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lopez you beauty!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Jaw seems to look broke. Looking a bit Abraham esque in the corner catching flies and stuff.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Victor Ortiz - Josesito Lopez

1: 10-9 Lopez. Lands a couple of great shots and takes advantage of Ortiz squaring up and hurts him. Ortiz looking threatening but ponderous.
2: 19-19 Although Lopez got back into it and made Ortiz negative, Ortiz controlled most of that and did damage a few times.
3: 29-28 Lopez. Ortiz did a good job jabbing and potshotting, then Lopez let his hands go and did the better work.
4: 38-38. Ortiz in control for the most part, good combos and dictating the pace. Lopez looks tired but lands when he launches.
5: 48-47 Lopez. Close round but Lopez was the one working throughout and did the best work. But could see it for Ortiz. Vile foul.
6: 57-57 draw. Ortiz round.
7: 66-67 Lopez. This is a good fight. Ortiz hurts Lopez, then turns it on, beckons Ortiz in and wins the round clearly. 
8: 76-76 - Ortiz does enough in a tight round. The big difference is his power, he hurts Lopez when he lands. 
9: 85-86 - WTF is wrong with Ortiz? He hurts Lopez and he's the one running away!

Lopez wins, Ortiz retires. WTF!? Had him a round up and getting in control.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Interviews please Sky not Piper and the rest talking shit.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What a night!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

If his jaw is broke, you really cant blame Ortiz for quitting, so happy for Lopez though.

His upper jaw is swelling up like a melon to.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Hopefully this puts paid to Ortiz as a relevant opponent for anyone good.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Em... YOU SHOULDN'T BE ABLE TO TALK!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

What a gate crash from Lopez! 

This kid needs more big fights!

Ortiz dumb as a stump!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

No GBP September 15th PPV then :lol:

Broken jaw apparently.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

:rofl like a tree


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Decy said:


> Not very often I would love to see a guy taking a beating but I would love to see Ortiz brutalised.


:stonk


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Oh shiiiiit looked like Ortiz was faking a broken jaw....No accusations, benefit of the doubt...


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Em... YOU SHOULDN'T BE ABLE TO TALK!


That should be inscribed on his gravestone.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> No GBP September 15th PPV then :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> In fairness, Lopez isn't awful. He can box a bit and has some skills. He's a good late sub, but he's not here to upset the applecart. He can punch a bit too.


Glad I wrote this now!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ringside journos say Ortiz leaving to chants of "quitter" 

Lopez is a cool fucker.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mexican Paul Williams!

That was nice.

Ortiz with his head down like he doesn't want people to see that jaw...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Canelo went from looking very smug about the possibility of picking up a hefty payday for a relatively handy victory, to then looking as if he absolutely shit the bed when the fight was waved off.:lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Decy said:


> That should be inscribed on his gravestone.


:lol:

GBP must be ready for killing Ortiz especially after rebuilding him up after the last time.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Glad I wrote this now!


:lol: I think that's as good a claim as anyone has for getting this result right.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> No GBP September 15th PPV then :lol:
> 
> Broken jaw apparently.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

86-85
87-84
88-83

All for Ortiz. He looks a broken man in the changing room.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Lopez! Loved that guy's attitude throughout the fight, well deserved victory :happy 

I don't know how many times I have to say this, but Nick Halling is a dreadful commentator...And I don't normally moan about such things :yep


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

LHL said:


> :lol: I think that's as good a claim as anyone has for getting this result right.


:lol: I was picking Ortiz and it looked like coming true. He punched harder, was doing the main damage and was one or two rounds up. But that was remarkable. Ortiz was not enjoying himself, just running away.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Canelo went from looking very smug about the possibility of picking up a hefty payday for a relatively handy victory, to then looking as if he absolutely shit the bed when the fight was waved off.:lol:


:lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

How many opponent changes has Canelo had by now btw?:lol:


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

McCrory is a fucking idiot did he not hear Ortiz saying the corner wanted him to fight on.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't even dislike Ortreez, but that is quite funny!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Definitely looks to have a lot of swelling on his jaw compared to his left side I thought in the corner. He's done himself no favours again after that and he done really well to win fans back after the Maidana pull out.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

what score did you all have when it was stopped?

I had Ortiz ahead by 1.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Its been a very fun night of boxing, I must say. Good to see we've left on a positive note, unlike many Saturday night cards in recent months:yep


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Is Canelo likely going to fight someone good now? Or will the replacement be a total mismatch?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


>


There an echo in here?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> what score did you all have when it was stopped?
> 
> I had Ortiz ahead by 1.


Same, Ortiz 86-85.

Quality card. Was expecting Soto/Mattyhsse to be entertaining but thought Lopez would do no more than put up a spirited effort for a few rounds before Ortiz taking over and stopping him in the 2nd half of the fight.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Decy said:


> McCrory is a fucking idiot did he not hear Ortiz saying the corner wanted him to fight on.


I was watching Showtime mate and they showed what was being said in the corner. Ref asked Ortiz if he wants to continue and he says no because his jaw is broke..


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Quotes of the night:

"I'm like the Mexican Paul Williams!" 

"....He's like a tree, chopping him down..." 

Ha ha. Badass.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Still finding that hard to believe. Ortiz is going to want to avoid the internet for a long time. Wonder who GBP will dig up for the Alvarez fight now.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

TheDemolitionDan said:


> Quotes of the night:
> 
> "I'm like the Mexican Paul Williams!"
> 
> ...


:lol: Lopez has gained a lot of fans tonight.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Same, Ortiz 86-85.
> 
> Quality card. Was expecting Soto/Mattyhsse to be entertaining but thought Lopez would do no more than put up a spirited effort for a few rounds before Ortiz taking over and stopping him in the 2nd half of the fight.


I actually think that's where it was going pre-break. Victor was putting some really meaty shots together and Lopez's legs were getting stiffer and stiffer. What a fight though. Great value.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

LHL said:


> Still finding that hard to believe. Ortiz is going to want to avoid the internet for a long time. Wonder who GBP will dig up for the Alvarez fight now.












Redemption Day


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> There an echo in here?


Great minds think alike

Nice timing as Solo Boxing has just started up


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

2 very good fights tonight :good

Red bull won't wear off for an hour or so :-(


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Even though he is my slightly uglier double I despise McCrory.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Lopez has gained a lot of fans tonight.


He has. He was ready to go out on his shield tonight, Ortiz not so much!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

To think last time these two fought Ortiz was headlining against Mayweather in a massive PPV and Lopez was this unknown guy on the undercard brought in as an opponent for Jessie Vargas.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishy said:


> To think last time these two fought Ortiz was headlining against Mayweather in a massive PPV and Lopez was this unknown guy on the undercard brought in as an opponent for Jessie Vargas.


The beauty of boxing, how fortunes do turn:good


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

My take and some Tweets: Bernard Hopkins, former MW and LHW champion, says "W0W boxing lol"

Elie Seckbach, E!News says "shocker! lopez gets victory on ortiz"

Jean Pascal, former WBC LHW champ, says (inexplicably and perhaps unrelated to this fight) "My friend's cat on the speed ball. Le chat de mon ami sur Le speed ball"

It's going to be hard for Ortiz. He shouldn't have been in such a close fight with a solid B-level guy like Lopez. Yes he was better than many fought but he's not an elite. The technical flaws that lead to these issues, along with his mental lapses (his fouling was genuinely nasty - he's always had that streak, it's not a recent thing), mean he'll never beat the best out there. It's a blessing for him he won't be facing Saul Alvarez.

Great fight though and I'm delighted for Josesito! He showed bravery, guts and made some solid adjustments throughout the fight. He withstood some heavy leather and made his moments count.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn
I know Muhammad Ali fought with a badly broken jaw. To be great, sometimes that's what you have to do.

My thoughts exactly


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Decy said:


> Redemption Day


As much as I dislike Matt even I wouldn't wish that on him again. (I probably would still watch it though)


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Assuming Ortiz will continue his boxing career, he probably should avoid fighting at Staples Center. First, against Maidana he quits, and now versus Lopez, where he quits...again.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn
> I know Muhammad Ali fought with a badly broken jaw. To be great, sometimes that's what you have to do.
> 
> My thoughts exactly


Easy for HIM to say! We'd have trouble getting past the padding to get to Dan's jaw.

More accurately, that's what you get when you walk right in on an opponent with your hands down!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I am not going to be too unkind too Ortiz, He has been involved is some great action packed fights and tonight was another belter. It takes two to tango after all


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn
> I know Muhammad Ali fought with a badly broken jaw. To be great, sometimes that's what you have to do.
> 
> My thoughts exactly


To be fair Abraham who is a bit of a tough fucker was trying to quit when Miranada was smashing his jaw when it was broke/dislocated. I'd say it would be pretty sore :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> *Easy for HIM to say! We'd have trouble getting past the padding to get to Dan's jaw. *
> 
> More accurately, that's what you get when you walk right in on an opponent with your hands down!


My thoughts exactly, the fat cunt would want to walk a mile in a fighters shoes before he starts spouting shit.

I know Ortiz is going to get crucified for quitting by people on the forum's, but I wont be among them. Few fighters would be able to fight on with a broken jaw.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Odds on Teddy Atlas talking about behaving like a fighter in the recap? lol
I'll stick up for Dan. Not being on the same level as Ali is a pretty high bar but he's right. Tim broke his ankle and fought on a few weeks ago and for that I give him kudos. Yes do not adjust your screen I just gave Bradley a compliment!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> My thoughts exactly, the fat cunt would want to walk a mile in a fighters shoes before he starts spouting shit.
> 
> I know Ortiz is going to get crucified for quitting by people on the forum's, but I wont be among them. Few fighters would be able to fight on with a broken jaw.


Yep he's going to get dogs abuse again by a lot of people who wouldn't be brave enough to get in the ring never mind take a punch add to that taking a punch with a broken jaw. Half of them will be the same people complaining about fighters going on too long in their career and taking punishment as well.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

LHL said:


> Yep he's going to get dogs abuse again by a lot of people who wouldn't be brave enough to get in the ring never mind take a punch add to that taking a punch with a broken jaw. Half of them will be the same people complaining about fighters going on too long in their career and taking punishment as well.


Ortiz showed he had the power to turn this fight in a flash. Imo with a major PPV on the line, he should have gave it at least one more round to win this fight.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

More often than not now we are seeing fights in which a smaller guy seems technically to be the better Boxer facing off against a naturally bigger but less rounded fighter. Ortiz was meant to bully and stop Josesito last night but this was a victory for the little guy and even sweeter as it was more of a little slugger versus a bigger slugger type match than boxer versus puncher.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

personally i think ortiz fought for a few rounds with a broken jaw,he went back to his corner at the end of the 4th or 5th and said something and his corner man put a icepack on his cheek,he got caught with a cracking uppercut bang on his chin,knocked his jaw badly,after that he was a bit cagey.good fight

also in the soto/Matthysse fight,watt and his sidekick said 'and soto is in the blue shorts and matthesee in the silver/yellow shorts' and started to say how matthysse was outjabbing the slower soto,which infact soto was the one jabbing and matthysse being outjabbed,they didnt have a clue which each boxer was in the 1st,quite funny. was a great fight though


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Theres a vote in the poll for Lopez that I'm pretty sure wasn't there at the start of the fight.:yep


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

88-83, 87-84 and 86-85 all for Ortiz when the fight ended.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Theres a vote in the poll for Lopez that I'm pretty sure wasn't there at the start of the fight.:yep


:staredog


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Think we know who's gonna win the PPV war between GBP & TR now. 

Gobsmacked that Ortiz didn't wanna try see it out. He had Lopez hurt a few times but just didn't have that killer instinct.

and again... Who the fuck is all smiley and happy after being beaten?! Not the full deck. :bart


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

widdy said:


> also in the soto/Matthysse fight,watt and his sidekick said 'and soto is in the blue shorts and matthesee in the silver/yellow shorts' and started to say how matthysse was outjabbing the slower soto,which infact soto was the one jabbing and matthysse being outjabbed,they didnt have a clue which each boxer was in the 1st,quite funny. was a great fight though


Then they go on about how the important the jab is for Matthysse and how everything works off it.

Then he doesn't throw one in the next 5 rounds.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

i dont understand why ortiz was preparing for a huge 154lb'er with a natural 140lb'er...alverez steps into the ring as a middleweight each time he fights

just watched all of it there now...and it was a very close fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nick Hallings commentary was disgraceful, week in week out that mong talks nonsense, how the hell has he got his job.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Great work with the round by round @dftaylor :thumbsup Sorry I was out last night and only just caught up with the fights.

Great performance from Matthysse and Ortiz is a puzzling one yet again.


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree boxinganalyst, Jim watts scorecard was ridiculous too. There's no way Ortiz won like 6 rounds on the bounce. Think they were just scoring rounds for Ortiz on the basis of his being favourite, despite the fact he took a good 3 rounds off.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Great work with the round by round @dftaylor :thumbsup Sorry I was out last night and only just caught up with the fights.
> 
> Great performance from Matthysse and Ortiz is a puzzling one yet again.


Was my pleasure. Probably could have done it better, but it was my first and you were all very gentle. Fucking nightmare trying to type my notes and read twitter and drink orange juice at the same time. I admire anyone who can do it well.

I can't think what Ortiz will do next. He's young, talented but just can't seem to hold it together.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Canelos face when Ortiz pulled out.:-(


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

With the uppercuts Lopez was landing a couple of rounds earlier it's no wonder Ortiz's jaw was damaged.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lopez reminds me of Delvin Rodriguez, some beautiful uppercuts.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Canelo has got visions of millions of dollars just disappearing before his eyes.... :-(


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

They clearly don't want him to fight Lara, so just push it back a few weeks so Kirkland will be 100%. Knowing them they'll fight Qiuntana instead and keep it on PPV.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Canelos face when Ortiz pulled out.:-(


It was hilarious. I find Ortiz is like the current generation of fighters' Kermit Cintron. His fights are surrounded by supreme weirdness.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Full fight. Looking at the end again, I think the broken jaw is 100% legit. The effect that left hook had on him is HUGE, he just backed off immediately.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Damn, that was a good fight. Fair play to Lopez, he totally deserved it. I definitely think Ortiz's jaw was legitimately broken.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

why do people think it may not have been broken ?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> why do people think it may not have been broken ?


It's probably because of how he basically capitulated against Maidana and Mayweather.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

you think he did that against mayweather ?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

You can tell in the interview his jaw is fucked, his mouth barely moves when speaking


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lopez is still racking up the votes in the poll, thats another 3 this morning!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> you think he did that against mayweather ?


Yep - he just couldn't deal with Floyd being slippery, so he looked for an excuse to get out of the fight. Don't think he expected Floyd to belt him and get him out that way, but I suspect he was looking for a DQ.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Lopez is still racking up the votes in the poll, thats another 3 this morning!


Can you manually close a poll?


----------



## Graham Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

Poll is closed.

I cold also expose who voted for Lopez :think


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, he definitely quit against Mayweather.

Tried to foul himself out and then when he was laid out could possibly have got up.

It was the perfect outcome really, better than the possible DQ. Because he knew that lots of people dislike Floyd, having been decked in what some might call controversial circumstances he could stay down, take his money and make fake cries for a rematch, knowing that it wouldn't ever happen.

He's just not right in the head, if the opponent doesn't just fall over he unravels in remarkably quick time, worse than Golota.

Seems like the jaw was broken legit, but other fighters have carried on with similar injuries, such as Malignaggi, who many people wrongly think is a wuss.

Not every fighter is like Erik Morales or Evander Holyfield, but I'm surprised he didn't give it a bit of time and just box conservatively to try and hear the bell, and hopefully receive a favourable verdict.

Doing such a thing would win him respect from the boxing fans who've lambasted him for various reasons. Hell, even if he'd lost a close decision, at least he'd battled whilst under fire and with a bad injury.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Full fight. Looking at the end again, I think the broken jaw is 100% legit. The effect that left hook had on him is HUGE, he just backed off immediately.


Cheers mate. Hell of a fight. I'm really pleased for Lopez


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Someone wrote on twitter last night Ortiz had his jaw broke in training, not sure if true, just passing on the message


----------

